
Ask HN: Programming Languages with the compiler/interpreter written in JavaScript ? - HugoDaniel
What programming languages have their compilers and&#x2F;or interpreters written in JS (or webassembly) ?<p>Can these compilers&#x2F;interpreters be run in the browser ?
======
lozzo
do transpilers count ? if yes, then prepack, babeljs

